# Innenfutter von Handschuhen kommt nach! :-( Was tun?



## leongaultier (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe am WE supertolle Handschuhe vom Vadder bekommen. Hat er von seiner Arbeit. Heißen "Comtex Thinsulate 3M". Bis zu Minus 30 Grad ausgelegt. Hab die jetzt mal bei Minus 7 getragen, super!!! Die Teile haben nur 15  gekostet. Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich mal 80 Ocken für angeblich superduper Handschuhe bezahlt hab, die dann aber nicht so pralle waren ...

Aber ... das Innenfutter kommt nach, wenn ich die Hände rausziehe. Jeder von euch weiß, denke ich, wie bescheiden das ist, wenn man wieder in die Handschuhe rein will. 

Was macht ihr, um das zu verhindern oder das Innenfutter wieder in die richtige Position zu bekommen?

Danke.

Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Dezember 2012)

Oben an der Fingerspitze annähen.

Fahre auch schon seit ein paar Jahren mit ein paar warmen Arbeitshandschuhen von Snickers und die sind unverwüstlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leongaultier (5. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Oben an der Fingerspitze annähen.
> 
> Fahre auch schon seit ein paar Jahren mit ein paar warmen Arbeitshandschuhen von Snickers und die sind unverwüstlich.


 
Hmmm ... gibts dafür ne Anleitung? ;-)

Man muss ja das Innenfutter auch richtig "erwischen" und dann aber nicht zuviel "zunähen", sodass man gar nicht mehr reinkommt.


----------



## Zweitfrisur (5. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. hast Du es zu eilig. Du könntest die Finger einzeln samt Futter soweit runterzupfen (im Zweifel mehrfach), bis Du alle gegriffen bekommst und das Futter drin gehalten bleibt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Dezember 2012)

andere handschuhe kaufen, wo das innenfutter nicht lose drinhängt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Dezember 2012)

leongaultier schrieb:


> Hmmm ... gibts dafür ne Anleitung? ;-)
> 
> Man muss ja das Innenfutter auch richtig "erwischen" und dann aber nicht zuviel "zunähen", sodass man gar nicht mehr reinkommt.



Ist eigentlich recht einfach das Innenfutter zu erwischen. Nimmst Nadeln und Faden in die rechte Hand und gehst mit Deiner linken Hand in den Handschuh und nähst oberhalb der Fingerspitzen nur leicht das Innenfutter mit der Aussenschicht zusammen. Wenns piekt weisst Du, wo Schluss ist. Anschliessend die andere Seite.

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, lass das Muddern machen...die hat sicherlich das nötige "Fingerspitzengefühl".


----------



## tomatch (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leongaultier, kannst Du mal nachfragen wie die Teile richtig heißen.

Unter "Comtex Thinsulate 3M" finde ich leider nichts.

Gruß

Herbert


----------

